# Weed Eater Section



## Pipe-Light (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone, New Guy here... I recently purchased a Stihl KM 110. Looking for comments on the weed eater. I cant seem to find anything here on weed eaters and other implements. Any advise.:usaflag:


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

FYI: Stihl 2 stroke products need 93 octane mix fuel that is less than a month old. Due to recent environmental stuff and such they have made the hole smaller in the carbeurator and it gums up and clogs with regular 87. Older Stihl products are starting to show this too because of the changes in the fuel itself. Our 12 yr old Stihl Chainsaw is in the shop right now getting the carb replaced (under warranty) because just like our weedwacker and leaf blower the carb gummed up.

Other than that, Stihl small equipment is the best money can buy and trust me, you will not be dissapointed. We have used strictly Stihl for 20 years and couldn't be happier


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great info Simple. I was wondering if Stabil or some other additive extended the life of these new gas blends?

Andy


----------



## Pipe-Light (Aug 25, 2008)

Does the Ethanol have anything to do with the Gumming. I know it has created a Big problem in the Boating World. Especially here in Florida, i think we end up with more moisture in the Tank. Thus water is pushed to the bottom of the Tanks and Destroying them. Many threads on the specifics at the Different Fishing/Boating Forums.

I sell trailer/Truck Lights to the Company I bought it from. They insisted that I use the HP Ultra Oil. I am curious as to the Dist. Cost on the Weedeater. I really cut my prices for them. And they sold me this thing for 320.00. Seems a little steep, but they say they only make a few dollars off of it. I thought all Dist. Pricing works on 30% profit. That would put their cost at under 200.00. And if so I will be P.Offed a little. Considering what I do for them, including giving them there own Brand Name on Packaging that I created for free.

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*trimmers*

pipe-light, I have a newer husqvarna that I use 87 octane (no ethanol!) and 100% synthetic 2 stroke oil in and I havent had any problems. I'm lucky enough to have a fuel supplier close by that still has pure petroleum fuels available. 
When you break it down, ethanol is just high grade moonshine. Not so great for you, not so great for your equipment.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pipe-Light _
> *Does the Ethanol have anything to do with the Gumming. I know it has created a Big problem in the Boating World. Especially here in Florida, i think we end up with more moisture in the Tank. Thus water is pushed to the bottom of the Tanks and Destroying them. Many threads on the specifics at the Different Fishing/Boating Forums.
> 
> I sell trailer/Truck Lights to the Company I bought it from. They insisted that I use the HP Ultra Oil. I am curious as to the Dist. Cost on the Weedeater. I really cut my prices for them. And they sold me this thing for 320.00. Seems a little steep, but they say they only make a few dollars off of it. I thought all Dist. Pricing works on 30% profit. That would put their cost at under 200.00. And if so I will be P.Offed a little. Considering what I do for them, including giving them there own Brand Name on Packaging that I created for free.
> ...


Welcome to Tractor Forum Pipe-Light! At $320 they gave you a damn good deal! The FS 90R lists for $349.95 and you can find them on sale for around $300 if you look. 

Ganos has them advertised for $329 plus the cost of the head.

http://www.ganos.com/stringtrimmers.htm 

The KM 110 is actually a four stroke engine of sorts but uses 2 stroke fuel mix for lubrication. 

I have had VERY good expirience with Stabil. In fact I read an article today about a guy who treated some gas he stored away for 3 years with Stabil and it was still good gas when he went to use it. 

I use the Stihl 2 stroke mix in all of my Stihl equipment. It costs a little more but I don't use that much and it works well. 

I don't think the ethanol helps things much but if you are having issues with condensation in your fuel mix try mixing in about 10% isopropyl alcohol. This is usually used in diesel for a fuel de-ice but since it is soluable in both water and gas/diesel it is VERY good at soluablizing water trapped in gas or diesel. It in never a good thing to run any water through the engine but sometimes you just can get it out of the fuel so the best course of action is to make it mix with the water into a homgenious mix. 

What attachments did you get with your KM 110? The number of attachment heads they have for them is amazing. They recently came out with a blower head which is pretty cool. Better to have just one engine to maintain and switch attachment heads for various tasks. 

I think ya done good on your KM 110. I sure would love to get one at that price.


----------

